# McClelland Grand Orientals Classic Samsun



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

How do you describe a tobacco that wraps you up in smoke for hours and when its gone you wonder where you've been?

I've been thinking about how to review this blend since i opened it a couple of months ago and i tell ya it hasn't been easy.

If you’re looking for a two word review it would be: Subtlety complex


Past the two words, I taste CS like a great red wine. Tartness from the tannins with the first sip blankets your mouth. As you drink the smoke down the sugars seek out different levels on your tongue, which dances to form flavors that change puff to puff bowl to bowl. 

I love this stuff because of how subtle and delicate the taste is but as always your mileage may vary.



:tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I have found the Orientals very hard to describe. Too many unknown flavors. It will definately put you in a trance. Ole Mike sure knows what he is doing. Time to torder some more.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Root said:


> ...I love this stuff because of how subtle and delicate the taste is but as always your mileage may vary. :tu


Thanks for the review! I wanted to include a tin of one GO in my last order & had a very hard time deciding... I ended up going with the Highlander, but will definitely keep Samsun in mind for next time.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

This whole lineup is one that if you can afford to, you should buy at least two of every tin.One for long term ageing, and one to enjoy whenever.

These tobaccos are limited, so when they are gone, they are gone!


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I just tried the Black Sea Sokhoum and I think I'm in love. How does this blend compare?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Gifted a sample by Dmkerr

Loved it at first. Wow! That oriental leaf is so flavorful. What in the world does it taste like? Its so familiar. The VA is sweet, a little light but I think its got some burley in there to give it some oompf. Really good, so familiar. Wait a minute.......... all that black leaf mixed in there is an aromatic, the same aromatic that gives Georgian Cream its flavor but not nearly as concentrated in this blend. Puff, puff.......... it just warmed up a bit and started getting chalky. Let it cool down and the flavor just came back. No doubts, no mistaking. This is totally an aromatic and when the supply runs out you can just buy Georgian Cream M55 by the pound McClelland Bulk Tobacco, mix in some burley and blending orientals and maybe a handful of virginias and there you got it. I'm glad I got to try this but can't for the life of me figure out why they blended it the way they did. Marketing I guess.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Root said:


> How do you describe a tobacco that wraps you up in smoke for hours and when its gone you wonder where you've been?


reminds me of my College days but it wasn't Tobacco


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> reminds me of my College days but it wasn't Tobacco


I would say the same, but for some reason I don't quite remember the college days.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------

